# OPC Server - Moeller PS4 341



## rambaldi0085 (5 April 2009)

Erstmal Hallo alle miteinander.
Nun zu meinem Problem:
wollte nun mal einen *OPC Server* für meine Inzwischen doch relativ umfangreiche Haussteuerung aufsetzen.
Habe leider nur einen Mac und einen *Rechner mit XP*.
auf dem bekomme ich leider nicht meine uralt Version von der Moeller software (Vollversion) hin da diese warscheinlich noch aus Zeiten vor XP ist.


Welche ist die aktuelle Version des Moeller OPC Servers ?
Kann ich diese irgendwo (villeicht direkt bei Moeller) als vollversion
runterladen und mit meinem alten Key freischalten?

Schönes Restwochenende noch weiterhin
Jörg


----------



## rambaldi0085 (5 April 2009)

*Moeller PS4 - OPC Server*

Erstmal Hallo alle miteinander.
Nun zu meinem Problem:
wollte nun mal einen *OPC Server* für meine Inzwischen doch relativ umfangreiche Haussteuerung aufsetzen.
Habe leider nur einen Mac und einen *Rechner mit XP*.
auf dem bekomme ich leider nicht meine uralt Version von der Moeller software (Vollversion) hin da diese warscheinlich noch aus Zeiten vor XP ist.


Welche ist die aktuelle Version des Moeller OPC Servers ?
Kann ich diese irgendwo (villeicht direkt bei Moeller) als vollversion
runterladen und mit meinem alten Key freischalten?

Schönes Restwochenende noch weiterhin
Jörg


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2009)

Bitte keine Doppelposts!


----------



## Serviceman (7 April 2009)

*V1.1.0.6.7*

Hallo,
habe vor zwei Jahren mal eine Kopplung mittels OPC auf eine PS4-341 gemacht. Die Version war V1.1.0.6.7. Lief auch unter XP.

Benutzte Hardware:
1 Stück CoBox
1 Stück Kabelverbindung CoBox zur PS4-341-MM1

Schlecht finde ich das man dann halt keine Prog.- Schnittstelle mehr hat.

Gruß Joachim


----------

